

How about learning f***ing programming? [9min video] - yogsototh
http://vimeo.com/49324970

======
krigath
I guess she makes some good points.

I'm a 4th year student at the University of St Andrews[1], Scotland. We were
introduced to both refactoring and unit testing quite early, and there has
been a strong emphasis on design decisions throughout.

[1] #2 for CS in the UK for according to the Guardian league table for 2013:
[http://www.guardian.co.uk/education/table/2012/may/22/univer...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/education/table/2012/may/22/university-
guide-computer-sciences-it)

